# One Cent Canada 1913 Penny



## RCO (Apr 30, 2018)

truly an unexpected discovery I found this coin on the weekend at a park not far from where I live . 

at the time was cleaning up a broken modern wine bottle which was near an old rock , after I had finished doing that noticed something sticking out of the ground in an upright position . at first assumed it was a quarter or a loonie (Canada's dollar coin ) as it was about the same size 


but soon realised it was much older and actually a penny from the 1900's as they still used the large ones here in that period before they switched to smaller ones , first though date said 1918 but after looking closer it appears to be from 1913 . both are rather common years and not worth a lot in this condition 


still its one of the older coins I've found in the wild here that actually had a date I could read , haven't had much luck finding old coins here . 


tried to take some pictures but my camera is horrible for coins and they might be difficult to see


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow that's pretty good for a surface find!  I've only ever found one large cent and although I could tell it was a George V I couldn't read the date.  This is making me want to get back into metal detecting this summer.


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that's pretty good for a surface find!  I've only ever found one large cent and although I could tell it was a George V I couldn't read the date.  This is making me want to get back into metal detecting this summer.




haven't had much luck over the years finding old coins , the park I found it at flooded maybe 4 years ago , recall a lot of sand/gravel was moved and it revealed many old nails ( some which could of been over 100 years old ) but I only found the odd coin and think oldest penny I found was from the 1960's , its possible the flooding revealed this coin and due to its odd location ( beside a large rock )  I just didn't find it until now 


but haven't found many old coins with dates , years ago I found an old Canadian quarter when swimming but it had no date , although its design and king on back dated it to 20's or 30's era but I'd rarely ever find any of the older coins which were made of silver such as old dimes or quarters


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah when I go metal detecting I find newer silver coins from time to time, almost always Elizabeth-era, but I've only ever found one of the older silver designs, a 1936 dime at a park where an old farmhouse used to stand.  I find coin roll hunting to be a lot more productive for newer silver than metal detecting, at least from the few times I've attempted it.  Even harder to find old silver that way though.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2018)

update I went back to the spot where I found the old penny but didn't find any other old coins ,


all I found was a canadian dime from 2009 , broken neck off a modern Jones soda bottle and an old needle which had been hidden from view in the dirt


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2018)

a further update , went back and checked the area with the metal detector , didn't find any coins , but found lots of older nails , most were lying in the sand in plain view and appear to be fairly old , also found a few broken parts of a small aqua bottle of some sort ?  

this area is a park now but had been a large sawmill at one point in the 1870's-1900's , which might help to explain why there is so many older nails there


----------

